# Mystery Beeps



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi All,

I've had my 04 GTO (A4) since Mar. 31 05. My few mod's are listed in signature. And I did most of those mods in the first month or 2 of owning it when it had less than 3K miles. Never had a minute's trouble until now. It is now up to 6K miles, and has developed what I call a "mystery beep". It goes off about every 5 to 6 minutes. It will beep when engine is running or when just ignition is on w/o engine running. It's just a quick, soft, one-time "beep". (It sounds just like the radio beep when you eject a CD...but radio beeps are disabled) It is not throwing any DTC codes, it runs fine, my seatbelts are on when it happens. I have pulled the PCM fuse and let it sit. Even pulled the pos. batt post and let it sit. I have restored the Factory tune with Predator....but no matter what, the beep comes back. I have disabled Underspeed and Overspeed chimes, and disabled Radio beeps in the Mode setting on startup. And it still does it. Hope someone can help...it's really getting baffling and very annoying Any ideas, anyone ?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't know. One thing I've noticed, once, is that the car lost the settings I programmed. Like you, I turned all the goofy beeps off. Then, all of sudden, it was beeping all the time. Went through the settings -- and they were all forgotten.

One thing you can do is stick a pad of paper and pen in your glovebox and record when the beeps go off -- be sure to write down what's going on. Is the stereo on? Sitting in the garage? Ejecting a CD, etc. By creating a journal, you might be able to identify certain "trigger points" that might help you identify what's going on.

Wish I could be of more help. Good luck.


----------



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. At this point, I'll take any help I can get. I've paid real close attention to it today. According to the radio clock, it beeps EXACTLY every 5 and 1/2 to 6 minutes. Just a single beep. Makes no difference if doors are locked, unlocked, radio on or off. It will do it approx. every 6 minutes at any speed. It will even do it every 6 minutes just with the key installed and not running. I reloaded the factory settings with Mode switch this evening and then disabled ALL beeps and chimes. Will see what that does. If that doesn't fix it, I'll take it back to dealer. 

**I knew when I got done with my mod's -- I'd have to go back to dealer for something -- sigh**


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I get 4 loud beeps and a little red light comes on at 6500 rpm :rofl:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

westell said:


> I get 4 loud beeps and a little red light comes on at 6500 rpm :rofl:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :willy:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

AGR81 said:


> I reloaded the factory settings with Mode switch this evening and then disabled ALL beeps and chimes. Will see what that does. If that doesn't fix it, I'll take it back to dealer.


Keep us posted. I know the alarm system has some sensitivity to outside radio frequency interference -- but this is completely different. Isn't there some kind of trip timer setting -- or a setting to make you rest after so many hours? I'm not sure as I turned all that baloney off the day I bought the car. BTW, I don't think this is a mod-related problem. Something in the IP got goofed up which should be covered under warranty no problem. Then again, dealers love to double dip...


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Maybe a security system thing? Mine once unexpectedly set the alarm off when I was loading groceries into the trunk, then I had to do something to tell it that the 'break-in" in the trunk area was ok.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> I get 4 loud beeps and a little red light comes on at 6500 rpm :rofl:


...... you can hear your beep!?!?!?!? I sure as hell can't at 6700..... btw, you didn't by chance drop a cell phone in between the seats did you? Ya never know.....


----------



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

nope, no phone, no watch...nothing. I've looked. As far as the hi rpm beeps...this certainly isn't that. I do 99% of my driving in 4 to 6 lane city traffic. My average speed on weekly fill-up is 26 mph. Maybe that's why it's beeping...it wants to go faster


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

AGR81 said:


> nope, no phone, no watch...nothing. I've looked. As far as the hi rpm beeps...this certainly isn't that. I do 99% of my driving in 4 to 6 lane city traffic. My average speed on weekly fill-up is 26 mph. Maybe that's why it's beeping...it wants to go faster


 :lol: :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> ...... you can hear your beep!?!?!?!? I sure as hell can't at 6700..... btw, you didn't by chance drop a cell phone in between the seats did you? Ya never know.....


I sure as hell cant hear any beep, I thought it was a buzzer or something. I cant even see the light because my left arm is at 12 o'clock and my right arm is on the stick. Wondering why I even got the mod now! I was counting on hearing it, if I could stare at the tach while racing I wouldnt need the light to tell me when to shift!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> ...... you can hear your beep!?!?!?!? I sure as hell can't at 6700..... btw, you didn't by chance drop a cell phone in between the seats did you? Ya never know.....


Only with the windows rolled up :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> Only with the windows rolled up :rofl:


I still can't hear mine with the windows rolled up! :willy:


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow thats wierd, I've only had two people out of all the ones I've done say they couldnt hear it, then again most of them when I was talking to them couldnt even hear me lol! You should be able to hear it no problem in a racing situation IE windows up, radio off. Hell I can hear mine loud and clear over my blower and exhaust, you might have a weak buzzer in your cluster or something, that or you have a completely open exhaust or some serious hearing damage!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Wow thats wierd, I've only had two people out of all the ones I've done say they couldnt hear it, then again most of them when I was talking to them couldnt even hear me lol! You should be able to hear it no problem in a racing situation IE windows up, radio off. Hell I can hear mine loud and clear over my blower and exhaust, you might have a weak buzzer in your cluster or something, that or you have a completely open exhaust or some serious hearing damage!


Probably both..... @ wide open with the windows up I can't hear it, but I can still see the light! I don't mind, I actually got it for the light anyway. Chris, are you sure you remember my car????? J/K :lol:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Wow thats wierd, I've only had two people out of all the ones I've done say they couldnt hear it, then again most of them when I was talking to them couldnt even hear me lol! You should be able to hear it no problem in a racing situation IE windows up, radio off. Hell I can hear mine loud and clear over my blower and exhaust, you might have a weak buzzer in your cluster or something, that or you have a completely open exhaust or some serious hearing damage!


Yeah, I told you I couldnt hear it right after you did it. Must have a quiet beeper.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Yeah, I told you I couldnt hear it right after you did it. Must have a quiet beeper.


No, hell of a lot louder exhaust! L.T.'s, loudmouth, no cats, huge cam!!! NOT QUIET!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> No, hell of a lot louder exhaust! L.T.'s, loudmouth, no cats, huge cam!!! NOT QUIET!


No cats? Baaaaaad boy!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> No cats? Baaaaaad boy!


Hehehehe..... :cheers


----------



## roade (Sep 13, 2005)

*beeps*

Ive noticed on my 05 that if I put headlight switch on anything but "auto" it will beep every now and then.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

roade said:


> Ive noticed on my 05 that if I put headlight switch on anything but "auto" it will beep every now and then.


......interesting.... never heard of this.


----------



## roade (Sep 13, 2005)

*beeps*

maybe some else can try this and we'll see whats going on.Ive tested it and Im positive it only beeps when the lights arent on auto.
Dealer
I will be getting in touch.
Several mods I plan on doing,Even some customIdeasa Id like to market>

arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

roade said:


> maybe some else can try this and we'll see whats going on.Ive tested it and Im positive it only beeps when the lights arent on auto.
> Dealer
> I will be getting in touch.
> Several mods I plan on doing,Even some customIdeasa Id like to market>
> ...


 :cheers .... let me know!!


----------

